# Filming At Our School!!!!!!!!!



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Well today we just found out that 'shreddies' are making a new tv ad and they want to come in schools, they have picked our school out of about 4 in the north-west, we must bring in our slips by tomorrow allowing us to audition,
and auditions are on monday i cant wait!!!!!!
Wish me luck guys that i get in
Fingers crossed, ill keep ypu all informed!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats! and good luck! ...what's shreddies?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Lol, that breakfast, they are doing this campaign called _'school fuel'_


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I had my auditions the other day, all we had to do was talk :s


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

let us know if you get a callback. we all want your autograph.


----------

